# fish compatable with Green Chromis?



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a 30 G and I've discovered the love of movement in a tank.. not just corals anymore. I have 2 chromis, and I am getting rid of my clown. What are some other easy to care for fish/inverts that would do well in 30 gallons?


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

purple firefish is nice and colourful. Mine usually just hangs outside it's cave.

I also just added an emerald crab. Interesting to watch scoot around and eat stuff


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/general/compatibility_chart.cfm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Tim said:


> purple firefish is nice and colourful. Mine usually just hangs outside it's cave.
> 
> I also just added an emerald crab. Interesting to watch scoot around and eat stuff


just wait until it start making problems

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

see, my tailspot blenny and my clown got along beautifully! friends even, but the clown has taken out a chromis already...

what 2-3" fish would be good? tiny fish are... meh
(tank envy already lol)


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> see, my tailspot blenny and my clown got along beautifully! friends even, but the clown has taken out a chromis already...
> 
> what 2-3" fish would be good? tiny fish are... meh
> (tank envy already lol)


One of my favourite is the Royal Gramma- An outgoing fish that strokes your tank with a beautiful pop of colour. I recently introduced one with my Tailspot and they seem to be doing well together so far.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

The royal gramma is a beautiful fish.

I think where I'm stuck at, with my new tank, is that I planned for over a year for my 10g.

Now with a 30G I'm impressed by the size, but also a bit... dumb on how to plan to build it up.



Also, if Menagerie can get a Royal Gramma (i'll prob. order one through them) then I'd be happy.


I am trading off the clown.. I'm confused why it'd fall in love with a blenny but hate the chromis...


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

Neon dotty back


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

what about eel gobies?


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

if by eel gobie you mean an engineer goby... they get to over 12" long.. and start eating tankmates..

Or do you mean the dart fish gobies, like the zebra?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Menagerie has had Royal Gammas, for sure they can get you one if you can wait. Did you pick up your green Chromis from them last week? Those were beautiful... I was tempted but...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

BettaBeats said:


> I am trading off the clown.. I'm confused why it'd fall in love with a blenny but hate the chromis...


Because both a type of damselfish and therefore see each other as competition.


----------

